# Getting an Error while Installing



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

While I'm trying to install Call of Duty 4 an error comes up the says "Error -1632 The Temp folder is on a drive that is full or inaccessible. Free up space on this drive or verify that you have write permission on the Temp folder"

Now, I have plenty of space on my drive (400GB), and I'm not sure what write permission is but I've went to what I think was the temp folder (C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp) and I checked the permissions and I have full control and I tried to un-check the read-only box but it just goes back to being read only.

Hopefully someone can help me with this.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello xSeth! 

Your temp folder must be full, which is where programs store temporary files. You need to clear it up and the problem will be fixed.


Click Start->Run.
Type %temp%.
Delete everything in this folder. Don't worry, they are just temporary files and won't do anything to harm your computer.
If something can't be deleted, it doesn't matter. Delete everything else and lots of space will be free in your temp folder.

Then try installing.


----------



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help! 

But unfortunately, it still doesn't work.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Try running the install file as administrator.


----------



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

It didn't work, but I could have used the wrong one.

The one I used was called setup.exe, I found it when I went to my Computer and right-clicked the COD4MW image and pressed explore.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried just double clicking on the CD icon?


----------



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, I have doesn't work either. =\


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

This is strange. Can you post your specs please?


----------



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 2.50GHz
6GB DDR3 RAM
ATI Radeon HD 3650

I don't know if I need to post anything else, but if I do let me know.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks. Try doing this:


Right+Click on the installer and select "Properties".
Click the "Compatibility" tab and check the box that says "Run this program in compatibility mode for:"
In the drop down menu, select your operating system.

Hope it works!


----------



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

Still doesn't work, if this has anything to do with it before this error I had 2 other errors that said "Error 2503.Called Runscript when not marked in progress" and "Error 2502.Called InstallFinalize when not install in progress" which I think I fixed by giving permission to a hidden installer folder.


----------

